# Novak "Throatpunch" Djokovic defaulted in US Open



## jaxadam (Sep 7, 2020)

Looks like the overwhelming favorite won't be getting his 18th grand slam.

https://www.express.co.uk/sport/ten...n-Pablo-Carreno-Busta-linesperson-tennis-ball


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 7, 2020)

20,000 fine for each violation. whoosh. who needs Bezos. just start trolling these guys.


----------



## BigViolin (Sep 7, 2020)

Such a missed opportunity.

A solid dick punch could have put this right.


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 8, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> 20,000 fine for each violation. whoosh. who needs Bezos. just start trolling these guys.



Or you could be this guy and get fined more than you win in prize money.


----------

